# Snooperscope adds night vision to smartphone cameras



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Ever since Paris Hilton and her night vision outtakes took center stage, the technology has grown exponentially in popularity. Now, a product called Snooperscope aims to bring similar technology to the masses through the use of smartphones and tablets.


More


----------

